# New Designs February 11, 2012 Part 1



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Created a bunch of new designs this past Saturday, so I decided to put them out for use. Feel free to copy, but please contact me first before selling if you plan to do so. Tell me what you guys think, and thank you for looking! (please see part 2 for the rest)


----------



## btrappel (Nov 24, 2011)

youve got some awsome designs


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Excellent designs. I can't wait to see your ideas finished.*


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Some pretty cool stuff there. I think I like the scorpion one best


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice designs collection you did there( part 1 & 2) .
Like Rockape66 said i hope to see your work soon on the forum too.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone! My new jigsaw is coming in this week, and it'll make short work of plywood







I would also appreciate if someone could combine the pdfs, because the programs I use always mess up the file in one way or another. Here is a (poorly) combined version that you can look at to get an overview:
View attachment 2-11-12 Slingshot Designs.pdf


and here are the rest:

View attachment Classic Hammer Grip Hunter.pdf

View attachment Eagle Hammer Grip.pdf

View attachment Simple Ergo.pdf

View attachment Traditional.pdf

View attachment Y-Ergo.pdf


I decided to just put them all here so people don't have to look at both posts.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Helps a lot if you post images as well as the PDF.

If using Inkscape, FILE - EXPORT BITMAP and upload the bitmaps with the PDF's


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Hrawk! I was just thinking of doing that. Here they are:


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

cool designs


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. Love the hammer grips. I'll build some of these!


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Great to hear people have interest in building these! Post pictures when you're done







I actually made the hammer grips especially due to the lack of designs for them, so I hope they'll work out well.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

I Just came across these designs, awful nice of you to post so many.






















I might make a couple just to try them out.
Regards,
Brian


----------

